# Bump on neck



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, just got this baby female sulcata a few days ago. I noticed a small white "bump" on her neck instantly and breeder told me it was a calcium deposit. In the time I've had her its gotten slightly larger. Wondering if anyone else believes calcium deposit or if its something more to be concerned about.




Tabby


----------



## ascott (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello, I took a moment to read your other two threads...I became concerned after seeing your pic here....calcium deposit? I am not convinced immediately that is what that is...even if it is, a calcium deposit is usually as a result of a deficiency in calcium intake...also can produce itself at an old injury site....so either way, not a good thing.

Do you soak this tortoise in warm water soaks and for how long? How often does the tort open its eyes? Your basking spot should be 100-110 for this species,,,,also, you say the tort is a secret for your daughter---where are you keeping this tort until then and in what? So the reveal is in the next day or two?

I see a tort here that has a lethargic appearance with eyes that are a bit sunken in and am worried he has been dehydrated for awhile...with as little info as the "breeder" gave you I would be concerned for the way the tort was handled from the start....

You will also want to make sure that if you keep that high humidity that you also do not let the night temps ever drop below 80 degrees and that you use what ever heating element you need to achieve that ---black night light, ceramic heat emitter....

Please don't be offended by anything I am saying here....I know you just acquired the tort...but I have a gut feeling that you will need to put the nurse cap on and have been put in a spot to try to get this baby healthy...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish I could help!! I am sure someone that can give you an answer will reply soon. She is very pretty!! 


I looked at her pic again and I agree her eyes do look sunken in.


----------



## samsmom (Aug 16, 2013)

is that a tiny little hole in the top of the bump?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, I've had turtles and tortoises for over 30 years, and I'm not saying I've seen it all, however, I've never heard of a calcium deposit on the skin, nor seen a bump like that. So I did a GOOGLE image search for "calcium deposit on skin" and lo, and behold! Yes, there really is such a thing.

I'd take the turtle to the vet. It's not normal, and reading the article on GOOGLE, it might cause functional disturbances (?) and could end up being fatal. Better to be safe than sorry. Go to the vet.


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

ascott said:


> Hello, I took a moment to read your other two threads...I became concerned after seeing your pic here....calcium deposit? I am not convinced immediately that is what that is...even if it is, a calcium deposit is usually as a result of a deficiency in calcium intake...also can produce itself at an old injury site....so either way, not a good thing.
> 
> Do you soak this tortoise in warm water soaks and for how long? How often does the tort open its eyes? Your basking spot should be 100-110 for this species,,,,also, you say the tort is a secret for your daughter---where are you keeping this tort until then and in what? So the reveal is in the next day or two?
> 
> ...



No offense taken at all. She seemed lethargic when I first saw her, she was with a brother who was moving about as she sat there with her eyes closed. The breeder told me to use hay as substrate, which i found to be wrong before getting supplies, so yes, i fully agree that she may not have been in the best environment previously. I have a soft spot for any sick animal and have rehabbed many wild and domestic. I use to work for a vet, but needless to say, we didnt ever see any tortoises. 
She does soak twice a day for 20 minutes. Currently soaking in a baby carrot food/ water combo since I read that can help a lot. 
Someone commented on another post mentioning humidity requires 80+ degrees. So I just arrived back home from purchasing a night time heat lamp. 
She's currently in a 10 gal tank in my bedroom, but yes, as soon as the weekend passes she'll no longer be a secret and moved to a bigger habitat. I've been researching best options for that and am so far leaning towards a sweater box type or a modified bookcase (which I jus so happen to have one which was soon to be discarded) 
When she's in her habitat or soaking she seems to mostly sleep, she opens her eyes and will move about when I have her with me or outside everyday. But still very concerning for me. I don't notice her eat, but she's pooping... So that's a slight concern as well. 



Tabby




samsmom said:


> is that a tiny little hole in the top of the bump?



Unable to tell if its an actual hole. I know it not dirt, but appears to come to a point, not sink in like a hole would. 


Tabby






So after carrot/water soak she perked up nicely, and some time outside really spunked her up  hopefully a few more days of the special soaks, with regular soaks, and more accurate humidity will help some. Gonna find an exotic vet to check out the bumb. But I feel very overwhelmed with joy that I actually witnessed her eat a little just a few minutes ago  


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

On the bump are there 2 holes in it or one ?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


If there is s hole it could be oc a bot fly.
U have to put Vaseline on it so that the larves inside the hole try to come out to breathe and then with tweezers you remove them.
Go to youtube and wrtite in botfly removing...
there can be a couple of larves is inside the hole. we just had a recent threat about it on a box turtle, so far they removed 7 Larves...and still going but put the vaseline on and you will see if after while if something comes out or not

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

Only has one dot. But definitely comes to a point right at that spot. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup that could be the botfly...act fast so that u get rid of it right away...best is put vaseline on it and cover it little bit up ...wait and check...for the larve to come up

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

I actually did that last night and saw nothing. This bump is hard though. Which I would guess a botfly to be a bit squishy like an abscess. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

NewSulcataMom said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I took a moment to read your other two threads...I became concerned after seeing your pic here....calcium deposit? I am not convinced immediately that is what that is...even if it is, a calcium deposit is usually as a result of a deficiency in calcium intake...also can produce itself at an old injury site....so either way, not a good thing.
> ...






hey check this out http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-77330.html
they have the same issue.. just a bigger bump.
do that what I told you to- then you will see if something is in there, 
good luck and keep us posted


hmm intressting...
did you try rubbing alcohol ( mix it with water little bit ) so that its not so strong. 
if there is something in it - they will hate that and want to get out.
also- maybe they are to small yet- ( the larves are to small ) need to grow first... 
hmmmm I hope someone here can tell us whats going on


can you take another picture of the bump so that we can see the hole better


also get like those Nopal cactus... cut it up super tiny... there is a lot of calcium in there


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

I checked out the other thread. Seen mentioned there the Vaseline may take 24hr. So maybe ill try that route again and give more time to see if anything pops out. If still nothing ill try the other suggestion. Thanks so much!!


Tabby


Ill take another first thing tomorrow. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

NewSulcataMom said:


> I checked out the other thread. Seen mentioned there the Vaseline may take 24hr. So maybe ill try that route again and give more time to see if anything pops out. If still nothing ill try the other suggestion. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> Tabby




LOL yes that is true ! I told them that- I forgot .... yes do it again and wait 24 h 
i'm an idiot...
sorry I forgot


also here that helps
its really Gross
but it will help you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcuyYhCTDMo


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 16, 2013)

Definitely gross! But sure I can be comfortable with it. Thanks so much. Hopefully good news will follow shortly. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

NewSulcataMom said:


> Definitely gross! But sure I can be comfortable with it. Thanks so much. Hopefully good news will follow shortly.
> 
> 
> Tabby



Im sure he / she will be fine- also try the nopal cactus for the calcium... tiny pieces 
and let us know what happens


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh my god. Oh my... God!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah..That video just scared me for life. Those things get bigger than i thought. Yikes...If thats what it is get them all out asap. Please. Poor Baby. Goodluck


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gross! Now I wish I didn't watch that video...... Or the other three on YouTube about the same thing :/ I just couldn't stop!!!! Eewwwww!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

yup its gross in a small hole like that can be easy a few of this nasty little buggers.
one poor box turtle ( just now since yesterday ) I advised them as well 
got 7 larves out so far... 
poor little torts- and they cant say anything


I know the video is super gross- but it can happen to anyone ..
horrible what's out there- and what we are not familiar with.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 16, 2013)

I just watched several videos and so seriously began crying! Oh my god. No no no.


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I forgot to get a better picture this morning :/ but I made sure it was coated with Vaseline about an hour ago. So hopefully this time tomorrow ill know if its these nasty little brats or not. Lol. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 17, 2013)

Good let us know

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 18, 2013)

any news on the bump? :huh:

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 18, 2013)

Kept it covered with the Vaseline, kept an eye on it, nothing! Slightly disappointed :/ was hoping that was it. Now back to square one. Guess it's time to call the vet first thing in the morning. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad that its not that.
Try also the nopal cactus,and sprinkel some calcium on her food as well .

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Please let us know what the vet said

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## NewSulcataMom (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been using a supplement. Ill see where I can find the cactus. Thanks for the suggestion. Ill definitely update with any news! Hopefully they can squeeze us in ASAP. 


Tabby


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 18, 2013)

Im sure they do. 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 26, 2013)

any news on the bump

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------

